# Slow Photoshop CS3 opening files



## Gandalf123 (Sep 25, 2008)

PowerMac G5 dual processor with 2.5Gb RAM
OSX 10.4.11

Our design team are running Adobe CS3 on the abiove hardware and we have a longstanding problem whereby PhotoShop CS3 (v10)intermittently goes really really slow when you attempt to open an image, regardless of whether the file is on a local disk or a fileserver or regardless of it's size. At times we get a spinning beachball for several minutes when attempting to open a 512k file from the desktop !!
The only progress we have made is that the problem maybe replated to printers. Yesterday,I chose the Reset the Print System from within the 'Printer Setup Utility' which cleared the print queues etc and then PhotoShop CS3 was able to open any file immediately without any delay.

Any ideas ?!


----------



## Greg_Reez (Sep 26, 2008)

I would also reset photoshop back to its defaults and delete its preference files also. This may drive your designers crazy since the workspace they've uniquely created will go back to its original state. As soon as they click to open up Photoshop, hold Cmd + Alt + Shift. Click Yes or OK to delete preferences.

I also found this solution on Adobe's website that you may want to try first


----------



## Gandalf123 (Sep 29, 2008)

Gandalf123 said:


> PowerMac G5 dual processor with 2.5Gb RAM
> OSX 10.4.11
> 
> Our design team are running Adobe CS3 on the abiove hardware and we have a longstanding problem whereby PhotoShop CS3 (v10)intermittently goes really really slow when you attempt to open an image, regardless of whether the file is on a local disk or a fileserver or regardless of it's size. At times we get a spinning beachball for several minutes when attempting to open a 512k file from the desktop !!
> ...


We finally managed to find the roout cause of this problem. It was down to Version Cue.
We went into PhotoSHop preferences and unchecked/disabled the Version Cue option.
Since then, we have had no further lagging/delays etc.
Hope this helps someone else !


----------

